
Show HN: An unmanned self service chat bubble (Kylie.ai Bubble) - jamasenr
https://www.kylie.ai/bubble
======
jamasenr
Hey all!

Just wanted to give you an idea as how the Kylie.ai bubble works.

It uses a generalized data mining system to grab questions and answers from
multiple levels of your knowledge center (meaning it can grab from a single
page of FAQs or hundreds of pages of help articles) and uses that information
to answer incoming customers' questions in real time using a natural language
engine! It is natively integrated with our Kylie cloning technology and is in
essence, cloning your knowledge center!

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask :)

